# Strange Lockups, gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r1-6

## RedLeg

Folks, this is driving me nuts, and it's getting intolerable.  Apologies in advance if this is the wrong forum, or a dupe.  I've looked, for days, but not seen any other postings which look like the same problem.

System:  Toshiba Portege 3490, PIII 700, 256MB Ram, 60g HD.  Toshiba external multimedia docking station with a 3d cardbus slot, intel 10/100 ethernet, and a DVD-RW.  The multimedia dock is connected via a cable (basically an extension to the PCI bus) and contains another IDE bridge, another USB controller, and another cardbus bridge.

Symptom:  Lockups of devices.  NOT system lockups.  Typically, I would use either the wired ethernet or an atheros wireless card with the madwifi drivers, and connect a USB mouse to the usb controller on the multimedia dock.  When I upgraded to 2.6.10 from 2.6.7, I began to experience lockups.  Typically, in X, using the mouse would cause the mouse and the network (either one) to hang.  Curiously, the X cursor remained accessable via the builtin (PS/2) pointing stick.

I have since duplicated this lockup under the following conditions:

   - In a console window, with either net adaptor, using the mouse with gpm.  Typically, 20-30 seconds of mouse activity trigger the hang.

  - Again, in the console, with either net adaptor, burning a CD with the aforementioned burner causes a lock, typically after 130-150 MB of content.

  - From the console, or from within X, attaching a USB CD burner and attempting to burn a disk causes a hang almost immediately.

 The most interesting part of the whole business is that I get NOTHING in the logs to indicate what is going on.  I've recompilled the kernel(s) about a bazillion times removing anything and everything that I thought could possibly be the problem, all to no avail.  I can post the kernel .config file if requested, but I'm alreading flooding in a LOT more code listing that I would like.....

Based on this text in the logs:

```

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** so I can fix the driver.
```

I tried the pci=routeirq kernel arg, to no avail.

/proc/interrupts says:

```

3490 root # cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    2706662          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       8357          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:        401          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:      33438          XT-PIC  ide2, yenta, yenta, yenta, Intel 440MX, uhci_hcd, ath0

 12:      23498          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       9971          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

ERR:          0

```

and I note that ALL the offending devices are on IRQ 11.  This was not the case with the 2.6.7 kernel.  Note that the boot arg mentioned above has no effect on the interrupt assignment, or on the hangups.

lspci:

```
3490 root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82440MX Host Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:00.1 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82440MX AC'97 Audio Controller

0000:00:02.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems (former Lucent Microelectronics) 56k WinModem (rev 01)

0000:00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)

0000:00:06.0 PCI bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device 061b (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82440MX ISA Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82440MX EIDE Controller

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82440MX USB Universal Host Controller

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82440MX Power Management Controller

0000:00:09.0 IRDA controller: Toshiba America Info Systems FIR Port Type-DO

0000:00:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 (rev 07)

0000:00:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 (rev 07)

0000:01:03.0 IDE interface: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device 0105 (rev 01)

0000:01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

0000:01:05.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 (rev 41)

0000:14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

Here is a complete log of a boot cycle without the pci=routeirq arg:

It contains numerous errors which seem to be related to IRQ routing.

```

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 syslog-ng[9850]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 syslog-ng[9850]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 0: 00000000000ec000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffe0000 (usable)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffe0000 - 000000000fff0000 (ACPI data)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 00000000100a0000 - 00000000100b6e00 (reserved)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 00000000100b6e00 - 00000000100b7000 (ACPI NVS)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 00000000100b7000 - 0000000010100000 (reserved)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 0MB HIGHMEM available.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 255MB LOWMEM available.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 On node 0 totalpages: 65504

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Normal zone: 61408 pages, LIFO batch:14

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 DMI 2.3 present.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f0150

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x0ffe0000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x0ffe0054

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB 3480     0x20001201 MSFT 0x0100000a) @ 0x00000000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Built 1 zonelists

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda6 dma idebus=66    video=savagefb:1024x768-16@76 splash=verbose,theme:Shodan devfs=nomount

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide_setup: idebus=66

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 fbsplash: verbose

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 fbsplash: theme Shodan

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Initializing CPU#0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Detected 700.041 MHz processor.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Memory: 252148k/262016k available (2800k kernel code, 9284k reserved, 1098k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Calibrating delay loop... 1384.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=692224)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 tbxface-0118 [02] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Parsing all Control Methods:......................................................................................................................................................................................

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Table [DSDT](id F004) - 552 Objects with 54 Devices 182 Methods 5 Regions

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0523f00

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 evxfevnt-0094 [03] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 checking if image is initramfs... it is

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Freeing initrd memory: 2479k freed

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfed9b, last bus=21

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 2 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 10 to 1F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 1 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:................................

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Initialized 5/5 Regions 0/0 Fields 10/10 Buffers 17/29 Packages (561 nodes)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:...  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.LNKA._STA] (Node cffddec8), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.LNKB._STA] (Node cffddcc8), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.LNKC._STA] (Node cffddac8), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.LNKD._STA] (Node cffdd8c8), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .............  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.FNC0.COM_._STA] (Node c1274488), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.FNC0.PRT_._STA] (Node c1274188), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.FNC0.PRT1._STA] (Node c1273f08), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 .  uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.FNC0.PCC0._STA] (Node c1273d08), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ..................................

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 56 Devices found containing: 48 _STA, 1 _INI methods

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Power Resource [PIHD] (on)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddf88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddd88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddb88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffdd988]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node c127bec8), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c01

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: setting IRQ 13 as level-triggered

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1274508]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1274208]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1273f88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1273dc8]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1273a88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c12739c8]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1271bc8]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c1271a08]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [03] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [c12716c8]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 SCSI subsystem initialized

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Linux Kernel Card Services

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ** so I can fix the driver.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 irda_init()

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 23

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 31

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uteval-0169: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node c127bec8), AE_NOT_EXIST

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Initializing Cryptographic API

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 inotify device minor=63

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [04] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddb88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_link-0601 [03] acpi_pci_link_get_irq : Invalid link device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0263 [02] acpi_pci_irq_lookup   : Invalid IRQ link routing entry

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0324 [02] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:04.0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb: mapped io at d0880000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb: probed videoram:  8192k

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb: Detected current MCLK value of 83045 kHz

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb: 1024x768 TFT LCD panel detected and active

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb: Limiting video mode to 1024x768

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb: mapped framebuffer at d0980000, pbase == f0000000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 savagefb v0.4.0_2.6: 8064kB VRAM, using 1024x768, 62.503kHz, 75Hz

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'Shodan'

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 fb: S3 Savage/IX-MV frame buffer device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 io scheduler noop registered

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 io scheduler anticipatory registered

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 io scheduler deadline registered

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 io scheduler cfq registered

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide: Assuming 66MHz system bus speed for PIO modes

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PIIX4: chipset revision 0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf870-0xf877, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hda: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS, ATA DISK drive

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Probing IDE interface ide2...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Probing IDE interface ide3...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Probing IDE interface ide4...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Probing IDE interface ide5...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hda: max request size: 128KiB

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hda: cache flushes supported

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [06] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddf88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_link-0601 [05] acpi_pci_link_get_irq : Invalid link device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0263 [04] acpi_pci_irq_lookup   : Invalid IRQ link routing entry

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0324 [04] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:0b.0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Socket status: 30000007

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [06] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddd88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_link-0601 [05] acpi_pci_link_get_irq : Invalid link device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0263 [04] acpi_pci_irq_lookup   : Invalid IRQ link routing entry

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0324 [04] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:0b.1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.1 [1179:0001]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Socket status: 30000007

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [06] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddd88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_link-0601 [05] acpi_pci_link_get_irq : Invalid link device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0263 [04] acpi_pci_irq_lookup   : Invalid IRQ link routing entry

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0324 [04] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:00.1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:00.1[B]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:00.1 to 64

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50008 usecs

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ALSA device list:

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 #0: Intel 440MX with YMF743 at 0xfd00, irq 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 15

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 md: autorun ...

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 md: ... autorun DONE.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Adding 391064k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [06] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffdd988]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_link-0601 [05] acpi_pci_link_get_irq : Invalid link device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0263 [04] acpi_pci_irq_lookup   : Invalid IRQ link routing entry

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0324 [04] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:07.2

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82440MX USB Universal Host Controller

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0xf840

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: detected 2 ports

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: default language 0x0409

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: Product: Intel Corp. 82440MX USB Universal Host Controller

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6-CFLAGS uhci_hcd

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.2

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: hotplug

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg ffff evt ffff

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 acpi_bus-0081 [06] acpi_bus_get_device   : Error getting context for object [cffddb88]

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_link-0601 [05] acpi_pci_link_get_irq : Invalid link device

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0263 [04] acpi_pci_irq_lookup   : Invalid IRQ link routing entry

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 pci_irq-0324 [04] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:09.0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 IrDA: Registered device irda0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 toshoboe: Using multiple tasks, version $Id: donauboe.c V2.18 ven jan 10 03:14:16 2003$

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: suspend_hc

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 input: PC Speaker

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 microcode: CPU0 already at revision 0x4 (current=0x4)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 microcode: No suitable data for CPU0

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Jan 25 09:55:24 3490 ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 hcid[10485]: Bluetooth HCI daemon

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.6

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 sdpd[10539]: Bluetooth SDP daemon

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.3

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Jan 25 09:55:26 3490 Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Jan 25 09:55:29 3490 cardmgr[11131]: watching 2 sockets

Jan 25 09:55:29 3490 cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

Jan 25 09:55:29 3490 cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

Jan 25 09:55:29 3490 cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x3f8-0x3ff 0x4d0-0x4d7

Jan 25 09:55:29 3490 cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

Jan 25 09:55:30 3490 sshd[11187]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jan 25 09:55:30 3490 /usr/sbin/cron[11237]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jan 25 09:55:31 3490 ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Jan 25 09:55:31 3490 ath_hal: 0.9.12.14 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212)

Jan 25 09:55:31 3490 wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)

Jan 25 09:55:31 3490 ath_rate_onoe: 1.0

Jan 25 09:55:31 3490 ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)

Jan 25 09:55:31 3490 NET: Registered protocol family 17

```

Many thanks in advance.....

----------

## yaneurabeya

Have you thought of posting a bug related to the kernel that you're using and your system? Maybe it's a hardware issue that's been addressed with a patch or possibly something that has not been addressed yet that needs to be addressed.

Also, I heard that there were issues with some PC's ACPI and IRQ addressing (most notably dells), so I would try disabling ACPI in the kernel and see if that helps solve your issue.

----------

## mhack

I have a similar problem also on:

UPDATE: Forgot to mention eariler, it happens when using Gentoo LiveCD 2004.3 also on my NetVistas (Not tried on Deskpro yet, as it is in my office now)

-Compaq Deskpro

Pentium III 500MHz

256MB RAM

Add-on card(s): Intel PRO/100 PCI card

Using gentoo-dev 2.6.10-r4

Stage 3 + NPTL + gpm + ntpd + sshd + vixie-cron + syslog-ng

-2 x IBM NetVista

Pentium IV 2.6GHz (133FSB)

256MB RAM

Add-on card(s): Digium Wildcard TE110P + TDM04B

Using gentoo-dev 2.6.10-r4 (on the 1st NetVista)

Stage 3 + NPTL + gpm + ntpd + sshd + vixie-cron + syslog-ng + asterisk

Using gentoo-dev 2.6.10-r6 (on the 2nd NetVista)

Stage 1 + NPTL + gpm + ntpd + sshd + vixie-cron + syslog-ng + asterisk

-Symptoms

Text cursor will stop blinking, system will still responde to input and run non-timer sensitive functions (e.g. cat), but any program that requires timer will come to a stop  (e.g. top), although programs using rtc works fine (e.g. date, but will date produced will rollback every few second).

"cat /proc/driver/rtc" will show that rtc is still working 

"cat /proc/interrupts" will show that timer is no longer generating any interrupts

On the 1st NetVista (status of /proc/interrupts when it happens):

```

root # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   13825277          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        815          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd

  7:          1          XT-PIC  parport0

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:   13799996          XT-PIC  acpi, ehci_hcd, Intel 82801DB-ICH4, t1xxp

 10:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd

 11:   13814618          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd, eth0, wctdm

 12:         66          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      10210          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         25          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

ERR:          1

root # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   13825277          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        815          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd

  7:          1          XT-PIC  parport0

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:   13801120          XT-PIC  acpi, ehci_hcd, Intel 82801DB-ICH4, t1xxp

 10:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd

 11:   13815762          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd, eth0, wctdm

 12:         66          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      10210          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         25          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

ERR:          1

```

On the 2nd NetVista (status of /proc/interrupts when it happens):

```

root # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    2437821    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        290    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  7:          0    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:         67    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:       2972    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         14    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

177:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

185:          0   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd

193:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

201:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

209:         37   IO-APIC-level  Intel 82801DB-ICH4

217:       1739   IO-APIC-level  eth0

225:    1218045   IO-APIC-level  t1xxp

233:    2410785   IO-APIC-level  wctdm

NMI:          0

LOC:    2437876

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

root # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    2437821    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        290    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  7:          0    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:         67    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:       2972    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         14    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

177:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

185:          0   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd

193:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

201:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

209:         37   IO-APIC-level  Intel 82801DB-ICH4

217:       1761   IO-APIC-level  eth0

225:    1221920   IO-APIC-level  t1xxp

233:    2414661   IO-APIC-level  wctdm

NMI:          0

LOC:    2441752

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

-When

Happens around 4h after bootup on the 1st NetVista

Happens around 9h after bootup on the 2nd NetVista

The period varies greatly, system is always having the same load running a call generation program, with maximum uptime of 17h only

It does not matter if I run the program or not, it still happens.

-Tried

Enabling and disabling the following in the kernel one at a time (thats why the /proc/interrupts for the 2 machines look so different, I am still playing wiht kernel configs)

HPET

MSI-X

CPU Frequency Scaling

SMP

Preemptible Kernel

ACPI Thermal Zone

APM

Hangcheck (will not work anyway, because timer stop working)

Kernel Parameters tried one at a time: hpet=disable, timer=tsc, timer=pit, timer=pmtmr, timer=cyclone, acpi_skip_timer_override

and more...

Running it under VMware Workstation 4.5 (Windows)

The time will lag behind 2 sec for every 1 sec (around there) where it is too big a margin for ntpd to compensate.

-Yet to

Disable ACPI in kernel (I think this might help)

Disable vesafb-tng (trying now)

Change HZ in timer.c to 100

and more...

Please help suggest some...

----------

## yaneurabeya

Hmmm... the fact that you're running it behind vmware is an issue to look into because vmware uses an AMD bios I read for emulation purposes. So, maybe you should look into vmware emulation problems or AMD chipsets and interrupt issues.

----------

## mhack

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> Hmmm... the fact that you're running it behind vmware is an issue to look into because vmware uses an AMD bios I read for emulation purposes. So, maybe you should look into vmware emulation problems or AMD chipsets and interrupt issues.

 

Oops, forgot to mention it properly, I mean I also tried to run the above kernel + software configuration under a VMware virtual machine (in another system) and it just lose ticks, but the timer still generate interrupts (maybe i didn't to run it that long yett). The problems mentioned in my post are when Linux is running native on the machines.

----------

## mirekm

I have similar problem in my box, lookups of the timer  :Crying or Very sad: 

I have an notebook wirh I865 chipset, P4 with HT, it seem s that the reason of it is associated with ACPI. When I compile kernel with modular ACPI, and don't load AC module, then problem not happen anymore.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mhack

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> I have similar problem in my box, lookups of the timer 
> 
> I have an notebook wirh I865 chipset, P4 with HT, it seem s that the reason of it is associated with ACPI. When I compile kernel with modular ACPI, and don't load AC module, then problem not happen anymore.
> 
> 

 

Hmm... I haven't try that yet, I will try and see if it works on my end.

----------

## mhack

 *mhack wrote:*   

>  *mirekm wrote:*   I have similar problem in my box, lookups of the timer 
> 
> I have an notebook wirh I865 chipset, P4 with HT, it seem s that the reason of it is associated with ACPI. When I compile kernel with modular ACPI, and don't load AC module, then problem not happen anymore.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Well, tried that, didn't work. Also did try to compile ACPI with no modules, didn't work either.

----------

## edgar_leontr

I have the same problem with kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 and tried a new instalation with 2005.0 and the same problem!

----------

## edgar_leontr

Sorry! I forgot Same model of IBM Netvista

----------

## yaneurabeya

Try removing power support altogether. Just removing ACPI might not work in your case.

----------

## edgar_leontr

Yes, it works. Now the problem is with the shut down. It does not turn off the PC.

Do you how can turn off automaticaly the PC?

Thanks and BRGDS

----------

## yaneurabeya

Just try upgrading to the latest kernel version. Some key power management stuff was fixed and now ACPI works for me (where it didn't work before  :Smile: ).

----------

